# goose neck trailers



## MABee (Jun 18, 2007)

As im sure you know, the weight on the neck (the tongue, or weight pushing down on the axle of truck) would vary greatly depending on where the axles are located on the trailer. Axles centered under the trailer, virtually no weight on the truck. The farther back you push the axle the more weight on the truck. I pull a goosneck with a 24' deck, 5' beavertail, with a single rear tire truck. Make sure the GVWR on the truck and weight rating on tires are appropriate or the CHP can nail you there. The single tire works good, but the stability is so much better with a dually.


----------



## HAB (May 17, 2008)

12Ton (24,000lbs) should require 2400lbs on the hitch, going by what I've been told. I would want a Dually, it would just be a lot safer. And GOOD trailer brakes.

I've pulled that kind of weight with a single wheel truck here on the farm and strongly discourage it.


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

keith ask:
Here are my questions, how much tonue weight is there, if say, you had 168 hives (7 pallet rows) of bees on?
tecumseh> a ton sound about right. the critical thing here is to have the ball (or fifth wheel) that set in the deck of your truck be approximately 6" in front of the axle.

Do you need a dual tire one ton or would a single tire one ton work?
tecumseh> unloaded (or very light load) I suspect a single tired one ton would work. when approaching anything that looks like capacity I would not hook it up to anything besides a dually. the owners manuals will specify pulling capacity of the truck... you can cheat here a bit (not a lot if you value your life) but you will pay in the working life of the vehicle.

ps... what is the weight of a donkey? and I am still trying to figure how you plan to get 7 pallets on a 20 foot deck?????


----------



## Ted (Feb 20, 2000)

*goose-neck*

A year ago I Had a 26000 lb 32 ft goose-neck built( 8 ft deck over hitch) with 
2/ 12 thousand lb axles ,elect over HUD brakes it holds 20 pallets of bees 18000 lbs in weight and that has been my same question and the best answer I have gotten, is as a rule of thumb there is about 10% of the load transfer of weight to the truck


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Yup I agree with Ted, 
Got the same kind of trailer as Ted, holds 20 pallets of doubles with skidder on back. 
My truck has single tires, the other farm truck has duals. It defenatly is safer with duals and seems to ride nicer, yet that good old FORD tone truck I use pulls a hell of alot better. 

One thing to consider when buying a tandem axle dual tire trailer, is pulling it through the mud!
They dont pull worth a dam regardless what truck you got on frount. Tandem duals dont pull through the mud!!


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

If the trailer has tandem axles make sure they are the standard width apart. I have a 30 ft dual tandem that I move equipment and hay around with. It has the tandem axles spread apart more than normal and it really eats up tires when you turn short.

I pull it with both a single tire F250 and a F350 dually. You can definatly tell the difference. I would recomend the dually for sure.

Johnny


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

>>it really eats up tires when you turn short.

Ya, that is the reason why beekeepers dont use tripples axles, too much tight turning, too many bent axles!


----------



## jjgbee (Oct 12, 2006)

Almost every GOOD bee yard I ever had, a trailer was a problem. Traction, uneven terrain, tight turns, and cramped quarters. I had a flat bed for long hauls but most time had to transfer the load onto the truck to get into the sites. I was really hot for a goose neck once but after years of experience, I now know better. The last few years Calif. roads are so bad, I sold the trailer. That said, if you were from a state that didn't have 5 mile 6% grades and you can make lots of honey without getting in the mud or never use roads that look like they were built with a D-8, go for it.


----------



## Mathispollenators (Jun 9, 2008)

*Our trailer*

We have a goose neck pulled by a dually truck too. Never pulled it with anything else and don't think I would. Problem I have is using it I have to use the ton truck for pulling our loader. Works ok on long hauls 2 trucks but locally not to well. And I have that same tight beeyard problem and it's hard to get trailers in and out allot of them. If I put the swinger on the goose neck I can only haul as much as I can on the ton truck so that seems waistfull. I like the trailer and all it just has drawbacks. As far as the piggy back lifts never saw one on a gooseneck but I like the idea of them on regular trucks having no real experience with them. May wanna check to see if that would have to much weight on the back end of the trailer as the lift is heavy. We have lots of sand here to get stuck in and learned to buy 4x4 trucks recently. Not all of ours are but I don't think I'll another thats not 4x4. Since then we havn't been stuck knowing it's probably gonna happen next week. At the yard deepest in the woods where the phone don't get out. Ya'll know that yard you have one yourselves I think.


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

mathispollinator writes:
Ya'll know that yard you have one yourselves I think.

tecumseh:
yep every beekeeper need at least one of those... a most distant and isolated location where you can almost lay a bet that you will get stuck with a half load of bees or a half load of full super on the back of the stuck truck.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks to all that posted, appreciate your candor. I really like how some of your post tell it like it is, both good & bad.
Thanks for taking the time to post, Keith


----------



## wfarler (Jul 9, 2003)

*trailer versus a t*

I seen pictures of a lot of set ups with a long bed and a boom on the truck instead of a trailer and dragging a lift.

would appreciate any insights on why you would use one versus the other. 

Right now I just use the fork lift on my tractor but obviously it won't reach high enough for the truck. I was telling myself last week how slippery the ramp would have been if I had been trying to do this in the rain and thinking I should rig up a lift arm.


----------



## mudlake (Nov 26, 2007)

Just down the road from where I live there is a boom truck bed and boom with forks was used for concrete blocks if anyone is intrested I can find out the price. This is just the bed you will need your own truck to set it on. This is near Oswego New York 13126. If intrested let me know I will ck it out. It is not mine but I know the guy that owns it. Tony 

[email protected]


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

I made a discovery the other day. I have a 25' beaver tail trailer that we normally use behind the ten wheeler. I was using it behind my FL-80 and put my bobcat on the back all the way to the back. I couldn't hardly keep the thing on the road. So I would think that if I'd had a donkey attached it would act alot like that when the trailer is empty. Once I Put some weight on the trailer it pulled fine.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

wfarler said:


> would appreciate any insights on why you would use one versus the other.


Wfarler, 

Well the main reason is to get away from CHP (DOT) (BIT) ( motor carrier permit) do not have to jump through all their hoops. Do not have all the smog regs that do not apply to P/U. For those of you not in Calif this is huge.

I have a two ton twenty foot bed & a one ton for the bees, but if I went this other route I would not have to have all this goverment over my business.

P.S. And I would love to go by the weight scales at 60mph with a load of bees on & give them the middle finger.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

dbest said:


> I was using it behind my FL-80 and put my bobcat on the back all the way to the back. I couldn't hardly keep the thing on the road. So I would think that if I'd had a donkey attached it would act alot like that when the trailer is empty. .


DBest,
I dont know either, donkey is about half the weight of a bobcat & a pull trailer maybe different than a gooseneck.But at this time it's just a thought.I'm just thinking of lowering my overhead, almonds are going to be tuff this year, then again, if you ask Alpha6 it's going to be a bowl of cherries in the almonds.

Will see how many are eating Cherries or peanuts at the end of this year.


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

I forgot to mention that my bobcat is an ancient 610 which weighs 4200 lbs. I have seen the Lowe's trucks and thought "that looks like an awesome way to move bees" but I'm sure that my bobcat is less weight than a donkey. PS I'm charging the same this year as last year for the almonds. My bees are worth 145 and My cost of operating hasn't changed enough to for me to charge more or less. However I'm in Madera and we don't have the big money battles.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

dbest said:


> but I'm sure that my bobcat is less weight than a donkey. .


Donkey, BTW is #3000lb


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

Money wars and almonds go hand in hand no matter the area.:no:


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Loaders*

When you guys say donkeys do you mean the plug ins on the back of a truck like turf loaders? The ones I have seen are 8 feet wide don't think that would work too good.


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

Tom G. Laury said:


> When you guys say donkeys do you mean the plug ins on the back of a truck like turf loaders? The ones I have seen are 8 feet wide don't think that would work too good.


http://www.donkeyforklift.com/beekeeping.html


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*loaders*

Thanks dbest there are some other makes around too, but it appears to me the wide front axle would be a real problem in limited space applications.


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

how about this for a gooseneck set up?

http://www.hgviolet.com/trucks.html

http://www.hgviolet.com/truck23.html


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

*Stopping at scales*



Keith Jarrett;P.S. And I would love to go by the weight scales at 60mph with a load of bees on & give them the middle finger. :)[/quote said:


> Even a pickup truck that has been converted to a flatbed has to stop at scales, and any trailer over 10200 gvw requires a commercial license.
> 
> What size/type trailer on what kind of truck is required to stop at scales?


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

This is from DMV website:

>>I'm a farmer and often use a one-ton duelie (duel rear wheel) pickup truck and a large trailer. Do I need a commercial driver's license?
No, not if you are using the truck and trailer for agricultural purposes only (not for hire) and you don't drive farther than 150 miles from your farm.<<
--------------------------------
Now ,Thats not very specific about what qualifies as a large trailer. And I still dont know if you could blow by the scales.I agree however,it would be nice . Told the wife maybe with the state going broke,they would have to shut them down.She just laughed.


----------



## Missoura (Feb 12, 2009)

As i understand farm tags you are bound by the laws of the state the tag is issued in. There is no U.S. farm tag set of regulations so each state is (or could be) different.
In Missouri all trucks 36,000 and up drivers need a CDL. In Missouri a semi with farm tags ( and there are many farm owned and tagged) can go anyplace in the U.S. with the farms cargo with farm tags as long as only the farms cargo is hauled. 

You will see these trucks on the interstate with "not for hire" on the side.

There is a loophole in the Missouri law which says a farm worker can haul grain at harvest to the dump site without a CDL but the limit is 50 miles from the farm.

You should be able to get the California rules from your DMV.


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

I have a tractor and trailer in Fresno right now with farm tags. I can go into any state (wheather they know it or not) with this. I can haul anything I own. I can't haul for hire. The big key is to buy the books, read them, and carry them with you when your on the road . The best one is the MVSS book they sell in truck stops.


----------



## kustomizer (Feb 22, 2009)

I would think that with all the steep winding roads aroudy you a dually would be the only choice. As for the piggy back lift on the rear I would think you would flirting with disaster as any weight behind the trailer axles could easily make the load on the truck too light, in theory you could balance it just right if you had the exact same load each time but hauling beehives I just don't see it.
My wife and I have a machine shop and sometimes I can't get someone to pick up my scrap for recycling, I use a 28 foot gooseneck on a Cummins Dodge dually to haul my scrap bins ( 12 steel boxes 4 foot square and 4 feet high ). The 60 miles to stockton from here is a very scary ride in good weather because of the idiots that have to be in front on you because you have a trailer on no matter how fast or slow you drive, they pull out in front of you or pass and panic stop in front of you as they found out you were going faster than they thought, and a GVW around 25,000 to 30,000 don't stop just because you want it too even on dry roads with all the brakes in good shape. If the balance were thrown off because of a light load of bees or someone getting in your way they will be wrighting about you in the paper.

I would think the truck with a trailer load of bees would be enough.

Those big trucks with the lift on the rear have the rear wheels much heavier duty and farther back than I think you will be able to do with a pickup and a trailer IMHO.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*kustomizer*

What I love is when I signal to change lanes with considerable extra space, and they speed up. Signal already on, I give it just the right amount of time, then move over slowly, all the time keeping my eyes on the road and my hands on the wheel.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*kustomizer*

Didn't notice but WELCOME TO BS! I mean BEE S! No that's not right either...Bee Source! That's it!

What do you build in your machine shop? Any Bee machines?


----------



## Action (Jan 8, 2005)

*Close to home!*

Hey,
Close to home-Valley Springs here. Welcome.
Jack


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

got a hidden hitch for my truck today. It screws into a mounting under the flat deck. Rated for 30000lbs. Cost 700$ canadian after taxes. Cant wait to get it hitched up. 
No longer trying to stack pallets around the dam fith wheel hitch!


----------



## kustomizer (Feb 22, 2009)

Howdy ,nice to feel welcome, the machine shop makes no bee stuff yet.
Back to the forklift, trailer problem. I wonder if a clever guy could build a light forklift on the front of a quadrunner that would lift a hive and set it on a trailer. What kind of weight might we be lifting 300 to 400 lbs? Just a fleeting thought.


----------



## RDY-B (May 20, 2007)

kustomizer said:


> Howdy ,nice to feel welcome, the machine shop makes no bee stuff yet.
> Back to the forklift, trailer problem. I wonder if a clever guy could build a light forklift on the front of a quadrunner that would lift a hive and set it on a trailer. What kind of weight might we be lifting 300 to 400 lbs? Just a fleeting thought.


http://www.herbee.com/page15.htm  RDY-B


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

kustomizer said:


> , the machine shop makes no bee stuff yet, .


You got that right, Just wait till FreePeet shows up.   lol


----------



## MilanvilleGreg (Feb 25, 2009)

*Goose neck trailers*

Hi
A 12 ton (24,000 lbs.) trailer is a bit big for some 1 ton trucks .A 16,000 lbs trailer on a 3/4 ton truck should hold about 236 hives 4 to a pallet empty if it is licensed for 25,500 lbs less when they are heavy with honey . As far as a donkey I found a small walk behind skid loader made by toro called a dingo I think that it would work good I have used them to move tool boxes and large sheving units in a shop I worked at. I am thinking about geting a trailer and a dingo to start hauling bees for other people .I have a 3/4 ton dodge diesel 4x4and I have hauled equipment up to about 15,000 lbs with no trouble, even in snow with miner trouble . I think a 3/4 ton is easer to handle in tight spots with a good set of heavy ply tires they don't sway on ths highway. and you only have 4 tires to buy not 6 they also get better milage do to being lighter . I get about 24mpg with just the truck on the highway. The worst I got was 12 runing in 4x4 in snow hauling a tractor (7 1/2 ton or so).
Greg


----------



## Missoura (Feb 12, 2009)

As a professional semi driver and beekeeper the one lesson learned is get the right equipment for the job. 
Much grief can be avoided. 
I have seen many contraptions for moving bees and most will work if one is willing to put up with the headaches.
After many breakdowns i learned the truck rated for the load you are handling will make things run smoothly.


----------



## MilanvilleGreg (Feb 25, 2009)

*How to charge to move bee's ?*

Hi all
I am looking at geting in to hauling bee's .I was wondering how would one go about seting a price to haul them, by the hive or the mile ? I was thinking by the hive . :scratch: but I am not sure .Any advice would help.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

MilanvilleGreg said:


> Hi all
> I am looking at geting in to hauling bee's .I was wondering how would one go about seting a price to haul them, by the hive or the mile ? I was thinking by the hive . :scratch: but I am not sure .Any advice would help.


Usually by the loaded mile..........


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

It will cost you as much to haul one hive 1000 miles as 400 hives.


----------



## MilanvilleGreg (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi Thanks 
That would work better ,Now that i think about it a bit more


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

236 hives could easily weigh if doubles or 1 1/2 story 20,000 to 30,000 or more. Add this to the trailer weight and you are TOO HEAVY! Total gross on trailer would be way over 16k. total truck/trailer would be from 32k to 40k. If singles, the weight would probably be from 12k to 18k. still overweight on a 16k trailer. I have a 24 k gooseneck with aluninum deck and a 3500 dodge. with 144 hives (1 1/2 story)and a swinger I would gross out over 30k. 96 hives and swinger 26k. with no swinger I could haul about 144 hives. Bees are heavy....gotta ad truck(8k) trailer and bees. THats why I bought a freightliner!


----------

